# Makeup geek eyeshadow for woc?



## NicoleL (Sep 26, 2014)

Sorry if this has been talked about somewhere but I searched around and couldn't really find what I was looking for.  I've been really curious about makeup geek eyeshadows, I'm really curious if they are actually as good as mac or if its is more about the price point that people prefer and are willing to sacrifice a little for that lower price.  I only have 6 mac eyeshadows so I'm by no means an expert on their quality.  So basically I am wondering what you guys think about these eyeshadows especially on darker skin tones.  As I've been looking for swatches I can not find very many on darker skin tones and the ones I feel like people with darker skin tones talk about are cocoa bear and corrupt.

  Do you guys have any thoughts or color suggestions if you like them better than mac?


----------



## sagehen (Sep 26, 2014)

I am curious about these too. People say they are very much worth the money. I want the two you mentioned as well as several others. I am trying to wait and see if any of the starter kits will come back in stock, for a better-value way of trying out the brand. I have heard several good reviews from WOC who have these e/s.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 26, 2014)

I currently have 12 MG shadows and I have to concur with the masses in saying the pigmentation and quality are there. What makes them even better is that the pigmentation and quality are at a more than reasonable price point. I have the two colors you ladies are curious about.I will swatch them for you. I'm a NARS sheer glow in Trinidad. For me  they are in the same range for quality as MAC. Cocoa Bear is a warm brown that I constantly reach for as a transition color. Corrupt is a great black but I find that NYX black is darker. Either way you look at it, it's better than Carbon.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 26, 2014)

Cocoa Bear and Corrupt with and without flash  If you want I can swatch the other 10 shadows I own as well.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 26, 2014)

^^I would love if you would just list the other MUG e/s you own. I just don't know where to start.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 26, 2014)

Unexpected 	
Drama Queen 	
Moondust 	
Peacock 	
Dirty Martini 	
Galaxy 	
Envy 	
Ocean Breeze 	
Mocha 	
Nautica


----------



## sagehen (Sep 26, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Unexpected
> Drama Queen
> Moondust
> Peacock
> ...


  TY - now to see if they are in stock.


----------



## NicoleL (Sep 26, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> If you want I can swatch the other 10 shadows I own as well.


If you could also swatch moondust and unexpected those are a couple I wouldn't mind seeing.  Thanks for the response.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 26, 2014)

I have more than 30 MUG shadows.  I'll be in and out over the weekend but will try to find some time to swatch them and post pics.  I'm NC50.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 26, 2014)

Moondust and Unexpected with and without flash.  The swatches are making Unexpected look a bit ashy but in my experience it's not. As a matter of fact Moondust with Unexpected in the crease would be an interesting combo. Naturally add something a bit deeper in the outer v for depth.


----------



## Mignonb (Sep 27, 2014)

Off to their site I go. Ladies you are more than helpful, thank you!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 23, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I have more than 30 MUG shadows.  I'll be in and out over the weekend but will try to find some time to swatch them and post pics.  I'm NC50.


  which colors do you have?


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 24, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I have more than 30 MUG shadows.  I'll be in and out over the weekend but will try to find some time to swatch them and post pics.  I'm NC50.
> which colors do you have?


  Burlesque
  Appletini
  Creme Brulee
  Drama Queen
  Dirty Martini
  Neptune
  Cosmopolitan
  Galaxy
  Cupcake
  Unexpected
  Vanilla Bean
  Ice Queen
  Shimma Shimma
  Bling
  Lemon Drop
  Bleached Blonde
  Prom Night
  Moondust
  Homecoming
  Twilight
  Glamorous
  Goddess
  Chickadee
  Latte
  Taupe Notch
  Preppy
  Pretentious
  Simply Marlena
  Sensuous
  Mermaid
  Poolside
  Nautica
  Last Dance
  Brown Sugar
  Cocoa Bear
  Bitten
  Bada Bing
  Mocha 
  Corrupt
  All foiled shadows

  Let me know if there are any specific shadows you'd like me to swatch.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 24, 2015)

geeez  LOL  thank you! will do. I need to go back and figure out what I had on my initial list.


----------



## NicoleL (Jan 26, 2015)

Here are swatches of the ones I ordered.  I'm sure most people expect that things won't look exactly like they did on the computer once they get them, but I wanted to mention that there are some shades that particularly didn't look quite right in the pictures I took. Peach smoothie looks slightly darker and more peach, unexpected looks paler and more lavender, and preppy looks less green. 





finger swatches in the same order as above


----------



## runisaa (Jan 26, 2015)

Beautiful swatches!  For those who have (or researched) these, how do you compare these :  Bitten vs burlesque  Mocha vs. bada bing Cosmopolitan vs. grandstand (foiled)


----------



## nikkideevah (Jan 26, 2015)

I've been going back and forth on these.. There are two WOC YT's I follow...both are around NC45 one says they are great and the other says they are crap..


----------



## StyleBlack (Jan 26, 2015)

I LOVE Corrupt! It's black as ******! lol

  I like Peach Smoothie for a more subtle brown highlight (good alternative to my fave matte brown highlight, Samoa Silk from MAC)

  I have a few others that are nice.  I think they're good shadows, especially at the price point.  They are quite pigmented and colour-true.  The only major drawback for me is how powdery they are.  I had to put the Corrupt pan in a completely separate container because the black dust got all over the other shadows in my palette.  The fallout is CRAZY if you're not careful.  Other than that, I liked them and would re-order.

  Note: I only have matte shades, so the shimmery shadows may not be as powdery.


----------



## StyleBlack (Jan 26, 2015)

Yeah.  Carbon sucks.


DILLIGAF said:


> I currently have 12 MG shadows and I have to concur with the masses in saying the pigmentation and quality are there. What makes them even better is that the pigmentation and quality are at a more than reasonable price point. I have the two colors you ladies are curious about.I will swatch them for you. I'm a NARS sheer glow in Trinidad. For me  they are in the same range for quality as MAC. Cocoa Bear is a warm brown that I constantly reach for as a transition color. Corrupt is a great black but I find that NYX black is darker. Either way you look at it, it's better than Carbon.


----------



## runisaa (Feb 6, 2015)

Here is a video showing ALL the makeup geek main collection shadows on brown skin! https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=H6ukr33J__s. It is a really in depth look at all the swatches with some discussion about the quality of each shadow and how it applies on deep / woc skin. Great video if you want to know how makeup geek eye shadows look on African American and women of color skin tones from NC35 to NC 50.


----------



## nikkideevah (Feb 6, 2015)

runisaa said:


> Here is a video showing ALL the makeup geek main collection shadows on brown skin! https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=H6ukr33J__s. It is a really in depth look at all the swatches with some discussion about the quality of each shadow and how it applies on deep / woc skin. Great video if you want to know how makeup geek eye shadows look on African American and women of color skin tones from NC35 to NC 50.


  Yeah she gave them a not so good review because she have oily eyelids..


----------



## NicoleL (Mar 1, 2015)

StyleBlack said:


> I LOVE Corrupt! It's black as ******! lol
> 
> I like Peach Smoothie for a more subtle brown highlight (good alternative to my fave matte brown highlight, Samoa Silk from MAC)
> 
> ...


I agree, I had all matte shades as well and I found them to be a bit powdery.  I also found there was some fallout, I think Frappe was the biggest problem child for me with the fallout.  I don't think they are awful or anything, but I did still find myself reaching for other eyeshadows instead of these.  I didn't want to say anything against them because so many people have such strong reactions to the topic of these eyeshadows, but they just didn't work out for me.  Pigmentation is great with the ones I ordered though, unexpected was the only one I was slightly disappointed with in terms of pigment.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Aug 2, 2015)

I've been wanting to take the plunge on these eyeshadows for a while now and I finally did today with money that I earned through Mr. Rebates. I bought Cocoa Bear (which I probably shouldn't have since I have MAC Brown Script and Anastasia Beverly Hills Sienna in single shadow form and in my Maya Mia Eyeshadow Palette), Frappe, and Enchanted (which is supposed to be a pretty close dupe of Kat Von D's new metal eyeshadow in Raw Power). I also bought a gel liner named Rave. I can't wait to try them!


----------



## Mignonb (Aug 5, 2015)

Was I the only one not completely wowed by them? Maybe because I was so impressed by the colourpop shadows I got at the same time...


----------

